# GreevalueServer.com Ripoff domain and fraudster



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Thread splinter... Started over here:

Link: https://vpsboard.com/topic/6399-confirmed-greenvaluehost-being-sold-to-xfusesolutions/?do=findComment&comment=100635



Guy shows up here to tell us his GreenValueServer does not equal GreenValueServer of Nuggets fame.

Hell ensues, stolen slogan, fake address, incorporation data that is bogus.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Where this goes way wrong is here:

Testimonials

*pkwebhost.net
go4hosting.in
mypkhost.com
truelinetelecom.com
predictlabs.com
insintigo.com
equinoxservers.com
rednosereindeersf.com
xlllhost.com*

Of these multiple are problematic domains.

EquinoxServers.com = http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1459663 

= SPAMMER and scammer.

PredictLabs = ROKSO spammer

= https://www.fraudrecord.com/api/?showreport=8d69a9c50549d769


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

@greenvalueserver

Over here buddy ...


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 22, 2015)

tl;dr is our little GVS buddy isn't too bright.  He was already busted back in March for trying to copy GVH


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like the site has been randomly sanitized in spots where his DC probably wanted to choke him.  Like using their name, their address, inferring one in the same, etc.

Stuff like this is why the industry needs to do better and customers need protected.  Quite easy to glance something that looks appealing as GreenValuewhaver and end up at this mock brand and buy sadly.

Atypical lack of proper company info, nothing tangible to base the site on.  Filler and randomness posing.


----------

